# Latest project: A Tangential Toolholder for a QCTP



## jgedde (May 15, 2012)

I was wondering whether the hype over the Diamond toolholder was justified.  After reading writeup on gadgetbuilder.com about such a toolholder, I decided to make one.  The first prototype take was closely based on the design given at gadgetbuilder and made from aluminum.  It worked phenomenally.  I get near mirror finishes on a wide variety of materials from brass and aluminum to SS and plain steel.  On plain steel, the turning gives a satisfying hiss sound and gives a surface that rivals grinding.

So, given that it worked so well I decided to make some minor improvements and make a new one out of steel.  Also, I made up a set of plans.

Check it out and make one.  You'll be pleased for sure...

Here are the plans: drawing.pdf

And here are some pictures:






John


----------



## jumps4 (May 15, 2012)

thank you for the nice plans john
I have wanted one of these
I'll build one
steve


----------



## Kennyd (May 15, 2012)

Nice Job

I don't want the plans though...I just want to buy one!


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 15, 2012)

Nice, solid design.  I saved the plans for when I get the mill up and running (and learn how to use it ).

Thanks John,

-Ron


----------



## PurpLev (May 21, 2012)

looks great. might just try one myself. thanks for posting this!


----------



## jgedde (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Latest project: A Tangential Toolholder for a QCTP -VIDEO!*

Here's a video of the toolholder in action:  [video=youtube;vUrdnWTvln0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUrdnWTvln0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

A roughing cut, a finigh cut and a facing operation.  There's a closeup photo of the surface finish at the end...

John


----------



## Harris Creek Central (Mar 2, 2013)

Your tool holder looks great: 

Taken from your posting  QUOTE"

Check it out and make one. You'll be pleased for sure...

Here are the plans: drawing.pdf

And here are some pictures:

End QUOTE"

Your drawing and pictures show only the tool holder. Did you also make the main tool post? Do you have pictures and drawings of the main post / body.. Or does someone else out there have drawings and pictures of one they have built.

Thanks.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 2, 2013)

looks phenomenal both in operation as well as design!!!
:man:
mike)


----------



## HarryG (Mar 9, 2013)

jgedde said:


> I was wondering whether the hype over the Diamond toolholder was justified.  After reading writeup on gadgetbuilder.com about such a toolholder, I decided to make one.  The first prototype take was closely based on the design given at gadgetbuilder and made from aluminum...
> 
> John



Are you also using gadgetbuilder's method for grinding the toolbit?  NEVER MIND...... looked at your drawing again and answered my own question!


----------

